# Lee 100mm Filter Holder and Canon 8-15mm f/4 lens



## tiger82 (Oct 11, 2013)

This is a 1Gen prototype for checking mechanical fit and function. I will be testing a 2Gen prototype with a Lee Big Stopper ND filter. The 2G prototype will be black. The production model will be optimized for bulk and shortened as much as possible to avoid vignetting


----------



## tiger82 (Oct 11, 2013)

I just shortened the design by nearly 0.3 inches to decrease the adapter impact on the image. I will post outdoor test images tomorrow of the affected field of view


----------



## BozillaNZ (Oct 11, 2013)

It's impossible to put plane filter over a 180 degree fisheye, the math doesn't work that way.

You need a curved filter.

I see you have APS-H camera, which may be working, but it won't work on ff.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Oct 11, 2013)

Can't wait to see results.


----------



## tiger82 (Oct 11, 2013)

BozillaNZ said:


> It's impossible to put plane filter over a 180 degree fisheye, the math doesn't work that way.
> 
> You need a curved filter.
> 
> I see you have APS-H camera, which may be working, but it won't work on ff.



The filter is tangent to the front element and I'm trying to get it as close as I can. Even the standard 8-15 hood gets into the FOV, I am trying to minimize how much I will lose of the circular image.


----------



## tiger82 (Oct 11, 2013)

Not a great day to shoot but here are the results of the FOV check. Prototype 2 will be black and be usable with the Big Stopper. The images are at 15mm and 8mm shot with a 5D2


----------



## tiger82 (Oct 11, 2013)

8mm shots with the same adapter size but in black. The shorter adapter will be ready Monday


----------



## tiger82 (Oct 11, 2013)

15mm shots with black adapter


----------



## joshmurrah (Oct 15, 2013)

Confused, why are you trying to add filters to a fisheye on a full frame camera? 

The 8-15 has 180 degree diagonal FOV at it's most zoomed in (14-15mm) setting, it's not going to work with a 5D.


----------



## Atonegro (Oct 15, 2013)

It will not work.

And why bother, there is a filterholder at the back of the lens.


----------



## tiger82 (Oct 19, 2013)

Atonegro said:


> It will not work.
> 
> And why bother, there is a filterholder at the back of the lens.



Have you tried to put a 10 stop ND filter at the back of the lens?


----------



## Atonegro (Oct 19, 2013)

tiger82 said:


> Atonegro said:
> 
> 
> > It will not work.
> ...



No, but I used a 4-stop, and it was OK.
Is there any reason a 10-stop filter won't work ?


----------



## tiger82 (Oct 19, 2013)

Not sure, is one available? But I was looking for some way to allow for more convenient changes and removal.


----------



## Atonegro (Oct 19, 2013)

I am using this one.

http://www.tiffen.com/displayproduct.html?tablename=kodakaccessories&itemnum=EK1706902

A 10-stop filter is not listed, so I don't think they have one.
Maybe you can stack two 4-stop filters, it fits, but I don't know it is opticaly a good idea...

Indeed it is a hassle to use these kind of filters, you will have to take the lens of, and I always seem to have fingerprints on it.


----------



## tiger82 (Oct 20, 2013)

I know I will lost some FOV and trying to get a design that will minimize that loss. Maybe the larger Cokin X-Pro filter holder may be better adaptable.


----------



## tiger82 (Oct 22, 2013)

Here is a test with the HiTech 10 stop ND filter, long story with my Lee Big Stopper, but this one is not as well sealed against light coming in the edges. This is a 20s, ISO100, f/22 image.


----------



## M.ST (Oct 24, 2013)

Hint:

If you get some ugly (pink) color casts or you have a light leak with the big stopper use the eyepiece to close the optical viewfinder and the color casts are gone.


----------



## tiger82 (Oct 24, 2013)

Optical viewfinder was closed


----------

